

Ask YC: Post some RescueTime or 8aweek stats - ivankirigin

How much time on Hacker News, RescueTime/8aweek, your editor of choice, and your email client
======
bfioca
Since Jan 1st this year:

    
    
      HackerNews: 24 hrs 26 mins
      Textmate: 75 hrs 44 mins
      Mail: 30 hrs 43 min
      Adium: 24 hrs 1 min
      Facebook: 4 hrs 15 mins

------
ivankirigin
Since 11/08/2008:

    
    
      Textmate: 155 hours
      Gmail: 104 hours
      HackerNews: 14 hours
      RescueTime: 3.5 hours

------
ashu
is there a linux client for rescuetime? i see some vague links on launchpad,
but is there something semi-stable?

